# Creaking and groaning like an old wagon



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't really tell but does it sound tinny, like a shield rubbing or is a
It creaking? Is the noise speed sensitive or bounce?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Most all chassis are bolted to the frame through rubber " doughnuts", that will wear a little with age, and creak and groan, maybe some of your chassis mounts have grown loose. 

You did have a rusted trailer hitch, caused by too long installed, the same principal applies to all the suspension too, check the spring hangers, the stabilizer bars, shock absorbers, any other rubber to metal contacts on it, some of them might need attention.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Can't really tell but does it sound tinny, like a shield rubbing or is a
> It creaking? Is the noise speed sensitive or bounce?


Yeah, the audio is pretty inconclusive. It sounds like what it probably is: rusted metal parts moving against one another and flexing on the suspension. Underneath this SUV is a rust empire. Everything is covered in rust. The frame, the suspension components, everything. Makes me leery of getting under it, actually. On rare occasions where I do get under it, I usually have two sets of jack stands, plus a jack under it at various points. No need to risk getting squashed over a stupid car.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did this on my jeep and couldn't believe the diference.

I saturated the underneath rust areas with WD-40 

Every Monday for 3 weeks ( 2 cans ) 6 cans total

And continued once every two months. Only one use.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> I did this on my jeep and couldn't believe the diference.
> 
> I saturated the underneath rust areas with WD-40
> 
> ...


I will try that! I sprayed some lithium grease in a seam but only did it once. WD-40, hey, why not? I will give a shot.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can wash the grease off your hands with WD-40. I would use PB Blaster. I love the stuff.:vs_cool:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> You can wash the grease off your hands with WD-40. I would use PB Blaster. I love the stuff.:vs_cool:


Is the PB Blaster better than Deep Creep? If it is it is some really good stuff.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

In my opinion Yes:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

PB Blaster is good stuff!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

WD40 is just a water displacement product with limited long lasting lubrication qualities. Definitely a product like PB Blaster or your lithium grease will be better in the long haul.

And the title of your thread made me think of me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> In my opinion Yes:vs_cool:


It must be some really good stuff then, I will give it a try. I have liked the Deep Creep pretty good, thanks Bb.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I use blaster on rusted bolts so it should work on anything rusted. Has something in it that dissolves rust. Smells bad though. Not something you want to use indoors. I have a can down in the basement somewhere.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

There's lots of products that would work better.
White vinegar would definitely do the trick, but you have to remove the part.
I did some of the test not all, and I personally liked the WD-40.

There's other uses for it, what do you think.??
Let me just say that I don't care what product/s work better I just want the ones that work.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Spray WD40 on arthritic joints. You'll be amazed at the relief.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I use PB Blaster on my trailer suspension, try to do it every couple of years, and it makes a huge difference. My flatbed, just like the majority of them, rattles a lot anyway, particularly on roads that are not smooth, but the improvement is very appreciable after I spray it down. Living on a gravel road I don't use lithium grease or anything like that because I figure it's going to grab and hold the dirt, and I don't believe that WD40 is the right product for something like this, but Blaster has worked well for me. There are other products with some similar characteristics, but some of them, Liquid Wrench comes to mind, while great for freeing a stuck bolt, I think may be a bit more harsh than to use around rubber bushings and whatnot.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The noise is coming from the tire contact with the road surface. W D-40 the tires or replace them.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ron45 said:


> There's lots of products that would work better.
> White vinegar would definitely do the trick, but you have to remove the part.
> I did some of the test not all, and I personally liked the WD-40.
> 
> ...


I have several types, blaster, lithium grease, wd-40... I will use them all!


----------

